# Lyft, airplane mode, and acceptance rate...



## MrZimmer

What is this trick I see people mentioning here and there throughout the forums that if your phone is on airplane mode that unaccepted ping requests from Lyft will not be counted against your acceptance rate? The few explanations I could find did not make much sense and seemed like it wasn't worth the effort. Can anyone shed any real light on this please?


----------



## Lyft_94110

First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."

Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn! 

You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.

1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


----------



## Agent99

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."
> 
> Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn!
> 
> You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.
> 
> 1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
> 2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
> 3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
> 4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


You are ridiculing drivers if and when they use their discretion to decide that a pick up location is too far away to be profitable?


----------



## NachonCheeze

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides


My primary purpose is to make money and for further clarification.... make a reasonable net profit.


----------



## Transportador

Agent99 said:


> You are ridiculing drivers if and when they use their discretion to decide that a pick up location is too far away to be profitable?


I think he is only making fun of airplane mode usage for the stated purpose...LOL


----------



## MrZimmer

I think the Lyft driver experience in SF Bay Area is a lot different than it is elsewhere in the US. Here in Indianapolis it is not at all unusual for us to receive numerous pings from Lyft for pickups that are 20, 30 or even over 45 minutes away in freakin' Lafayette. In many markets, Lyft just does not have anywhere near the marketshare that Uber does. At the current (or even past rates) why would anyone accept a ping request over 20 minutes? I usually won't even accept anything between 10-20. I do everything I can to make sure I serve the passengers to the best of my ability during the few hours that I do put in for ride-sharing, but I can't do that at the risk of my own bottom line. Should I be expected to? Your sarcasm was really misplaced in this instance.


----------



## grayspinner

Lyft has instructed is to accept those requests & then contact the pax and let them know how far away you are and ask them to cancel. That way it won't negatively impact your acceptance rate for the power driver bonus. 

Apparently they are working on a fix to these long distance pings.


----------



## macchiato

The app company has been in business for 3 years and they are still "figuring out." Don't hold your breath. They're not fixing it for a reason. Either they want your acceptance rate to fall so you don't qualify the PDB, it's really, really complicated to rewrite their code, or they're incompetent.


----------



## BostonBarry

Trying to accept a ping while in airplane mode to trick the app into thinking you have no connectivity will not affect your acceptance rate BUT it WILL flag you for fraud investigation purposes.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Yeah, the airplane mode thing doesn't work.


----------



## Corrada

Worked 2 months ago just fine


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."
> 
> Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn!
> 
> You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.
> 
> 1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
> 2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
> 3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
> 4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


Nominated for best comment of the month lol


----------



## macchiato

Okay it doesn't work. Move on and let the people who can't figure it out just drive on their own dime.


----------



## lyft_audi

I haven't tried the airplane trick, but I have done the "restart the phone while it pings" gimmick. After the phone restarted, and I re-launched Lyft, it was still in driver mode and the "you missed a ride" dialog was there.

Just let it time out, or accept it...


----------



## Greguzzi

Stop talking about us on the open forum. Do it by PM. This is how Uber found out about and then took away the destination information we all wish we had,


----------



## lyft_audi

Stop trying to "beat the system"

Just drive, or let it time out...


----------



## Adieu

EDIT: indeed, there most assuredly exist no such "trick". Doing so will bring up a popup announcing that your acceptance rate has just declined for not attempting to accept the ping.

Some trick.... Hahaha.

Happy Lyfting! 

PS *winks* also, that ain't how it's done, kids.


----------



## ATL2SD

Greguzzi said:


> Stop talking about us on the open forum. Do it by PM.


........


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> Trying to accept a ping while in airplane mode to trick the app into thinking you have no connectivity will not affect your acceptance rate BUT it WILL flag you for fraud investigation purposes.


How is that fraud??


----------



## Adieu

KMANDERSON said:


> How is that fraud??


I'm guessing part two of the equation, for authentic fraud by any definition -using referrals to fuel guarantee-paying minfares, rejecting all others? Cuz Lyft did have a clause about only counting each pax once per guarantee period....seems to be for that kind of collusion.

As to inflating acceptance metric alone while actually driving paying pax who are authentic strangers that pinged you, that'd be a bit of a stretch to call it fraud...


----------



## Adieu

More curiously: it'd seem more "fraudy" to pull up acceptance by taking pings you never intend to drive, as instructed....I've posted screens on here of managing *15* pax-cancels...IN AN HOUR ($0 but +15 accepted ping +15 total pings...could get a $0 0% acct to 90-100% without ever entering car)


----------



## BostonBarry

KMANDERSON said:


> How is that fraud??


Falsifying your acceptance rate I'm order to gain financial reward? Fairly cut and dry.


----------



## nickguyver

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."
> 
> Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn!
> 
> You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.
> 
> 1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
> 2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
> 3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
> 4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


Or you were low key tapping that 50 HR PDB's ass on the reg. 
I figured out airplane mode about 2 years ago. Little less than that but I've racked thousands in undeserved noncomission payouts


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> Falsifying your acceptance rate I'm order to gain financial reward? Fairly cut and dry.


Well most driver are part time driver that never hit PDB.


----------



## BostonBarry

Acceptance rate is rewarded through PDB, guarantees, and being allowed to continue using the platform. All drivers are capable of defrauding Lyft via this method.


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> Acceptance rate is rewarded through PDB, guarantees, and being allowed to continue using the platform. All drivers are capable of defrauding Lyft via this method.


Well if lyft did not give people thirty minute away request this would not happen


----------



## BostonBarry

And if my neighbor let me use his Lambo I wouldn't have to steal it.


----------



## Agent99

When the rideshare company games us, it is called business as usual. When a driver games them back it is called fraud. 

I call this a double standard.


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> And if my neighbor let me use his Lambo I wouldn't have to steal it.


Well I don't do the airplane mode.I just take the acceptance rate hit.Don't get PDB cause my car to old so the way I look at it lyft really not worth me doing


----------



## KMANDERSON

I would rather hit uber surge.


----------



## Greguzzi

If you keep talking about this on an open forum that they demonstrably do watch, they will take this capability away from us all, as Uber has done. Did you notice that this feature does not work on Uber? And did you note how Uber corrected the glitch that allowed us to see a passenger's destination as soon as someone discussed it openly here? Quit being dumbasses. Sanitize your posts and stop discussing this except by PM.


----------



## ATL2SD

Greguzzi said:


> If you keep talking about this on an open forum that they demonstrably do watch, they will take this capability away from us all, as Uber has done. Did you notice that this feature does not work on Uber? And did you note how Uber corrected the glitch that allowed us to see a passenger's destination as soon as someone discussed it openly here? *Quit being dumbasses.* Sanitize your posts and stop discussing this except by PM.


........

Unfortunately, someone will be here to argue your points shortly. Why keep this a secret among drivers, when we can argue the topic of ethics into the ground? Especially when these are two of the most unethical companies around today.


----------



## BostonBarry

Greguzzi said:


> If you keep talking about this on an open forum that they demonstrably do watch, they will take this capability away from us all, as Uber has done. Did you notice that this feature does not work on Uber? And did you note how Uber corrected the glitch that allowed us to see a passenger's destination as soon as someone discussed it openly here? Quit being dumbasses. Sanitize your posts and stop discussing this except by PM.


I can promise you because I have people who work for Lyft corporate among my friends that this is not a glitch it is something they know about and it is something that is tracked. Whether or not they're bothering to work in a way to block it from hurting your acceptance rate I couldn't tell you. All I know is at the Lyft system recognizes it and it goes into a portion of your profile that displays possible fraudulent activity so that if they become suspicious and look at you specifically they can see that you've been doing it and you'll be probably be deactivated.


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> I can promise you because I have people who work for Lyft corporate among my friends that this is not a glitch it is something they know about and it is something that is tracked. Whether or not they're bothering to work in a way to block it from hurting your acceptance rate I couldn't tell you. All I know is at the Lyft system recognizes it and it goes into a portion of your profile that displays possible fraudulent activity so that if they become suspicious and look at you specifically they can see that you've been doing it and you'll be probably be deactivated.


Oh, I have no doubt that they can and do track it. When enough people do it, I have no doubt that they will do something about it, too. I am trying to prevent that from happening.

That said, I'd love to hear them arguing during an examination of their declaring us all independent contractors that one's phone losing signal or the operator hitting a wrong button is a sign of fraudulent activity that they are entitled to punish their ICs for.

FWIW, I never have even once switched to "airplane mode" to avoid a ping. There are other ways of accomplishing the same effect, should I choose to ever do so.


----------



## ATL2SD

Greguzzi said:


> FWIW, I never have even once switched to "airplane mode" to avoid a ping. There are other ways of accomplishing the same effect, should I choose to ever do so.



Same here!


----------



## BostonBarry

Greguzzi said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that they can and do track it. When enough people do it, I have no doubt that they will do something about it, too. I am trying to prevent that from happening.
> 
> That said, I'd love to hear them arguing during an examination of their declaring us all independent contractors that one's phone losing signal or the operator hitting a wrong button is a sign of fraudulent activity that they are entitled to punish their ICs for.
> 
> FWIW, I never have even once switched to "airplane mode" to avoid a ping. There are other ways of accomplishing the same effect, should I choose to ever do so.


Lyft app has knowledge of your phone's status, which is how it is able to not penalize you for legitimately trying to accept a ping while your network connectivity is too weak to communicate with the servers and complete the accept function. It stands to reason that the app knows when you're on network, roaming, and airplane mode. I don't think even someone with only a cursory understanding of technology would see it as intentional fraudulent behavior when a driver opens a menu and taps airplane mode (and usually a YES/CONFIRM button) during the 12 seconds you're supposed to just be tapping the screen or ignoring it. Not an easy mistake to make. And certainly not an easy one to make several times per day/week.


----------



## KekeLo

ATL2SD said:


> ........
> 
> Unfortunately, someone will be here to argue your points shortly. Why keep this a secret among drivers, when we can argue the topic of ethics into the ground? Especially when these are two of the most unethical companies around today.


Is that not crazy as hell, when drivers try to put drivers down for trying to beat the system? These 2 company could give less than a damn about us, and they breed unethical behavior. They are always trying to get over on drivers. They purposely make their guarantees, and bonuses confusing to F-THE-DRIVERS-OVER.


----------



## KekeLo

Greguzzi said:


> Oh, I have no doubt that they can and do track it. When enough people do it, I have no doubt that they will do something about it, too. I am trying to prevent that from happening.
> 
> That said, I'd love to hear them arguing during an examination of their declaring us all independent contractors that one's phone losing signal or the operator hitting a wrong button is a sign of fraudulent activity that they are entitled to punish their ICs for.
> 
> FWIW, I never have even once switched to "airplane mode" to avoid a ping. There are other ways of accomplishing the same effect, should I choose to ever do so.


Independent Contractors. Good post.


----------



## BostonBarry

KekeLo said:


> Is that not crazy as hell, when drivers try to put drivers down for trying to beat the system. These 2 company could give less than a damn about us, and they breed unethical behavior. They are always trying to get over on drivers. They purposely make their guarantees, and bonuses confusing to F-THE-DRIVERS-OVER.


Or....have had to add so many terms and conditions because they are getting robbed left and right by unscrupulous drivers who would take guarantees and bonuses without legitimately trying to perform the work agreed to. Rotten apples ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> I can promise you because I have people who work for Lyft corporate among my friends that this is not a glitch it is something they know about and it is something that is tracked. Whether or not they're bothering to work in a way to block it from hurting your acceptance rate I couldn't tell you. All I know is at the Lyft system recognizes it and it goes into a portion of your profile that displays possible fraudulent activity so that if they become suspicious and look at you specifically they can see that you've been doing it and you'll be probably be deactivated.


Oh no please don't let me get deactivated from lyft.Where else will I find those 5 pings a month at


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> Or....have had to add so many terms and conditions because they are getting robbed left and right by unscrupulous drivers who would take guarantees and bonuses without legitimately trying to perform the work agreed to. Rotten apples ruin it for the rest of us.


Who want those guarantees any way.Each market is different but lyft is so clueless on the market they operate in outside of California.I can't stand uber but at least they have local offices that understand the cities they operate in


----------



## KekeLo

BostonBarry said:


> Or....have had to add so many terms and conditions because they are getting robbed left and right by unscrupulous drivers who would take guarantees and bonuses without legitimately trying to perform the work agreed to. Rotten apples ruin it for the rest of us.


BostonBarry, the only rotten apples here are Uber and Lyft. Lyft pay .88c a mile and Uber .90 mile. Who's really F-en WHO?


----------



## BostonBarry

I've never said either were perfect. Just trying to inform so that when anyone here starts bellyaching about being deactivated, I can pull the I-Told-You-So card. Stealing from a criminal is still stealing. I've always done better taking the high road. If you can't make the rates in your market work, my only advice is to do something different.


----------



## KMANDERSON

BostonBarry said:


> I've never said either were perfect. Just trying to inform so that when anyone here starts bellyaching about being deactivated, I can pull the I-Told-You-So card. Stealing from a criminal is still stealing. I've always done better taking the high road. If you can't make the rates in your market work, my only advice is to do something different.


Well my market so slow with lyft rides I don't think you get PDB.So no fraud here.Tell you the truth I which I could do lyft only.I use to be pro lyft got more respect for the owners of lyft then I ever will for travis.That being said all they do is follow uber.They had a good opportunity in my market to be the app for drivers.But there no different then uber.They drop prices bye 4 percent so they can compete with uber


----------



## ATL2SD

KekeLo said:


> Is that not crazy as hell, when drivers try to put drivers down for trying to beat the system? These 2 company could give less than a damn about us, and they breed unethical behavior. They are always trying to get over on drivers. They purposely make their guarantees, and bonuses confusing to F-THE-DRIVERS-OVER.


Yep! I don't get it. Guess I need a team of lobbyist. Maybe then, I can legally exploit loopholes & regulations the way these companies do for a profit.


----------



## ATL2SD

KMANDERSON said:


> Who want those guarantees any way.Each market is different but lyft is so clueless on the market they operate in outside of California.I can't stand uber but at least they have local offices that understand the cities they operate in


Guarantees are a damn joke. It's obvious all they do is average out what drivers make in a particular hour of driving anyway.


----------



## KMANDERSON

ATL2SD said:


> Guarantees are a damn joke. It's obvious all they do is average out what drivers make in a particular hour of driving anyway.


They had 15 hr guarantee's here in dallas.No reason to get my ass out bed for that


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> Lyft app has knowledge of your phone's status, which is how it is able to not penalize you for legitimately trying to accept a ping while your network connectivity is too weak to communicate with the servers and complete the accept function. It stands to reason that the app knows when you're on network, roaming, and airplane mode. I don't think even someone with only a cursory understanding of technology would see it as intentional fraudulent behavior when a driver opens a menu and taps airplane mode (and usually a YES/CONFIRM button) during the 12 seconds you're supposed to just be tapping the screen or ignoring it. Not an easy mistake to make. And certainly not an easy one to make several times per day/week.


LOL. Do not operate under the illusion that things can only be done one way. Such problems are potentially solvable, though I would never even try to do that. I'm a good little company man, after all, and would never try to game a system that treats me this well and makes it so easy for me to turn a profit. I love Uber and Lyft and make life-changing money, just as they promised me I would!

I'd give you some ideas on how to do accomplish the very same thing as going on "airplane mode" by PM, but I'm pretty sure you'd just pass it on to your buddies at Corporate, and they'd shut it down. That's why none of us should discuss such things on the open forum. The Uber and Lyft shills and stalking horses are here. Do not discuss your tradecraft and the things Uber and Lyft force you to do to turn a profit, except by PM, and only to people you have learned you can trust.


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> Or....have had to add so many terms and conditions because they are getting robbed left and right by unscrupulous drivers who would take guarantees and bonuses without legitimately trying to perform the work agreed to. Rotten apples ruin it for the rest of us.


Wow. I am gobsmacked.


----------



## Greguzzi

KMANDERSON said:


> They had 15 hr guarantee's here in dallas.No reason to get my ass out bed for that


$15/hr -20 or 25 percent is "life-changing" money, just like you were promised. And the more they cut your rates, the more you will earn!


ATL2SD said:


> Guarantees are a damn joke. It's obvious all they do is average out what drivers make in a particular hour of driving anyway.


So cynical. Lyft loves you and wants you to make "life-changing" money. Did you not listen to the commercials?


----------



## BostonBarry

Greguzzi said:


> LOL. Do not operate under the illusion that things can only be done one way. Such problems are potentially solvable, though I would never even try to do that. I'm a good little company man, after all, and would never try to game a system that treats me this well and makes it so easy for me to turn a profit. I love Uber and Lyft and make life-changing money, just as they promised me I would!
> 
> I'd give you some ideas on how to do accomplish the very same thing as going on "airplane mode" by PM, but I'm pretty sure you'd just pass it on to your buddies at Corporate, and they'd shut it down. That's why none of us should discuss such things on the open forum. The Uber and Lyft shills and stalking horses are here. Do not discuss your tradecraft and the things Uber and Lyft force you to do to turn a profit, except by PM, and only to people you have learned you can trust.


I believe in earning an honest buck and wouldn't sacrifice my integrity for something as fleeting as money. It isn't because I have some undying passion for Lyft, I wouldn't have stolen from Enron either.

As for the "shill" comment, the employees are also drivers and have been for a long time. They've seen and done it all. They are the ones that told me about this "trick" and discovered the tracking of it after becoming employees. It wasn't that shocking. Thinking a technology based company can't figure out this stuff without the breaking news of Up.net to keep them in the know is pretty lame.


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> I believe in earning an honest buck and wouldn't sacrifice my integrity for something as fleeting as money. It isn't because I have some undying passion for Lyft, I wouldn't have stolen from Enron either.
> 
> As for the "shill" comment, the employees are also drivers and have been for a long time. They've seen and done it all. They are the ones that told me about this "trick" and discovered the tracking of it after becoming employees. It wasn't that shocking. Thinking a technology based company can't figure out this stuff without the breaking news of Up.net to keep them in the know is pretty lame.


An honest buck? That's what we all want. And we want to earn that honest buck from a company that values us and treats us with fairness and respect. But that's not what we get. We get lying, backstabbing, cheating "partners" who see us as expendable pawns to get them by until they can fire us all. Yet we are the ones lacking scruples.

Dude, there are no honest bucks being earned through Uber and Lyft. None. Not even yours. It's all the result of worst-case vulture capitalism.

I would believe the employees once were drivers. I doubt many, if any, still are truly drivers, or things would not be as they are. As for them being able to figure some things out? Of course. Yet so many "coincidences" of "glitches" being fixed only after they get publicized and exploited in the effort for drivers to make a buck. You're right. They've gotta be coincidences . . .


----------



## Adieu

My phone ain't IN airplane mode, son...

Now stp trying to unnerve peopl, plenty of that to go around in rideshare already

Also: guarantee andPDB these days do NOTwork just sitting there.... Maybe if you did guarantes tht paid ou t for being online only and actually ubered all that time, yeahh, but you're driving actual pax every hour to getthem K that IS the point

They want tme to provide noobz with purrfect service at 3min to pick up, and leave em thinking uber was surging and cancelling, while lyft is affordable close and THERE when needed.... What it absolutely does NOT want me to do is go 25 minutes to pick up Danny the security guy and drop him at a bus stop 1 mi a way... Cuz Danny gonna miss his bus.

How do I know? Cuz I took his ping once when I actually was in those parts



BostonBarry said:


> Lyft app has knowledge of your phone's status, which is how it is able to not penalize you for legitimately trying to accept a ping while your network connectivity is too weak to communicate with the servers and complete the accept function. It stands to reason that the app knows when you're on network, roaming, and airplane mode. I don't think even someone with only a cursory understanding of technology would see it as intentional fraudulent behavior when a driver opens a menu and taps airplane mode (and usually a YES/CONFIRM button) during the 12 seconds you're supposed to just be tapping the screen or ignoring it. Not an easy mistake to make. And certainly not an easy one to make several times per day/week.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

BostonBarry said:


> I believe in earning an honest buck and wouldn't sacrifice my integrity for something as fleeting as money. It isn't because I have some undying passion for Lyft, I wouldn't have stolen from Enron either.
> 
> As for the "shill" comment, the employees are also drivers and have been for a long time. They've seen and done it all. They are the ones that told me about this "trick" and discovered the tracking of it after becoming employees. It wasn't that shocking. Thinking a technology based company can't figure out this stuff without the breaking news of Up.net to keep them in the know is pretty lame.


The "honest buck" integrity line works when the deck isn't MASSIVELY stacked against you...as it is in this whole Uber/Lyft/Independent Contractor thing. Do keep in mind they're using your vehicle, your time, your labor, without work comp, insurance, 401k, ANY PERKS. It'd be a different story if they took care of all the other expenses, gave you a company car to pick passengers up in. But no, they give zero f*ckz. I repeat Z-E-R-O fu(ks about you. And you should treat them the same way.

Change your attitude once they give you a company car and offer you benefits.


----------



## ATL2SD

Uber & Lyft says I should transport people in my car for 90 pennies a mile. That doesn't sound very honest to me.


----------



## Adieu

Don't go admitting to sins that you never committed....

Company offers us bonuses to fix supply issues, for a rush hour, crack of dawn, or dangerous hours ride or two per hour. We DO THEM. I fail to see the freakin problem

Especially when I'm getting 10x pings in one hour (5-7 cancel themselves, seeming their 12 minute pickups just as unreasonable as we deem the 19-30 minute ones we skip), and zero pings of any kind the hour before & after.

If they really wanted me to pick em up, they'd allow some flexibility over what counts where, multi-hour blocks, etc.

If not, then yeah I'm still gonna hide, write comments, etc

If I'm gonna be feeling guilty for anything, that's the ludicrous "accept then start convincing the poor pax to cancel - while they're 100% sure you out to scam em outta 5 bucks - wasting everybody's time and degrading the brand and teaching a meh-whatever attitude to commitments to our area's pax"...and oh yeah the fallback method of writing support? I got 15 of these dang things, all 25+ minutes out, WITHIN ONE HOUR...what, you really want me to waste another hour+ on 15 support tickets, also 30-60 minutes of CSR time to service them....and then hours more for checking over a semi-invisible metric and the rest of my data, because I'd just had *15* minimum - wage people MANUALLY alter stuff my paycheck depends on...within an hour.

Oh yeah, that'll work SOOO well....especially with 5-day response times...



BaitNSwitch said:


> The "honest buck" integrity line works when the deck isn't MASSIVELY stacked against you...as it is in this whole Uber/Lyft/Independent Contractor thing. Do keep in mind they're using your vehicle, your time, your labor, without work comp, insurance, 401k, ANY PERKS. It'd be a different story if they took care of all the other expenses, gave you a company car to pick passengers up in. But no, they give zero f*ckz. I repeat Z-E-R-O fu(ks about you. And you should treat them the same way.
> 
> Change your attitude once they give you a company car and offer you benefits.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

They all suck, when I started, both companies were a benefit to the passenger and driver. Now, the benefit lies only with Uber as around 90% of my passengers thank me for even picking them up. I am all about taking everything I can from these companies whether I am bending the rules to my benefit, or whatever. If they had any care for the drivers, the rates simply would not be this low. 2016 round of cuts were the one that the rideshare companies shot themselves in the feet with. We had no issues with the Jan 2015 cuts, still plenty of drivers, and no hiccup of customer service.

I did not feel bad signing up 5 people last year to get the referral bonus of $1000 each for just one ride, and I don't feel bad accepting rides and having the passenger realize after 15 minutes I am simply not picking them up. Lyft and Boober dug this grave, we are just the ones helping add the dirt to fill the hole up quicker. I am happy that most drivers said screw it, and gave up on providing a reliable system to folks in my town. 

Uber is now a joke, our surges roll daily, and often times there are little to no cars available for many hours throughout the day. This had not occurred in over a year with previous rates, in my city with a base fare, 20c min, and 1.10 a mile, we were at the tipping point of profitability depending on the vehicle one was driving. I followed the same or similar patterns for over a year, and was able to figure out my business to make the most of the time I chose to drive. There was almost 4 months of me being able to earn what I needed before bar closing hours, and I was thoroughly enjoying driving folks, and uber and the customer was taken care of by me.
From talking to other drivers, I was often times earning 35% more than most for the amount of hours I worked. Now, I do the least amount of work to generate the most I can in guarantees from whoever is benefiting me the most that week. I don't see things turning back to be a good thing, I feel we will constantly be adjusting our strategy in order to be able to make somewhat of a income for the hours we work. I don't feel these adjustments will always be in the best interest for Uber as a whole, or the customers themselves, but I look out for me 1st, and if you take care of me as a company, then you will also be looked out for. until that occurs, this one man show will remain this way. Rant off...


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR

When I started, I averaged 10 hours a week, and brought in 375 to 475 every week, as we have had rate cuts, I have had to increase my time to add around 4 plus more hours, and was not always making what I was before. The only thing keeping me making money now is working one companies guarantees, and cashing in on the surges for the other. The last 3 weeks, my average earnings are less than 175 in fares, and usually 200 to 295 in guarantees. I have tweaked my method of making money, and now its easier than the last year, but requires more strategy, and making selfish decisions/ coming up with ideas to convince those rides I dont want to complete to cancel in order to keep acceptance up. I use this job to keep my wife at home with my 2 kids 2.5 yrs and 9 mos, I need to make a certain amount each month, but could always find another job if this ends up not working out.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

We would feel bad for being a bad "employee" But they leave us no choice.


----------



## galileo5

MrZimmer said:


> What is this trick I see people mentioning here and there throughout the forums that if your phone is on airplane mode that unaccepted ping requests from Lyft will not be counted against your acceptance rate? The few explanations I could find did not make much sense and seemed like it wasn't worth the effort. Can anyone shed any real light on this please?


It's not true.

I had a passenger tell me this worked when he was a Lyft driver. He said he would show me and he did.

My acceptance rate went down.


----------



## galileo5

grayspinner said:


> Lyft has instructed is to accept those requests & then contact the pax and let them know how far away you are and ask them to cancel. That way it won't negatively impact your acceptance rate for the power driver bonus.
> 
> Apparently they are working on a fix to these long distance pings.


I put in a suggestion to implement a filter so that drivers can choose how far away they want the pings to be.


----------



## galileo5

BostonBarry said:


> Trying to accept a ping while in airplane mode to trick the app into thinking you have no connectivity will not affect your acceptance rate BUT it WILL flag you for fraud investigation purposes.


Someone doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## galileo5

Agent99 said:


> When the rideshare company games us, it is called business as usual. When a driver games them back it is called fraud.
> 
> I call this a double standard.


It's called capitalism.


----------



## galileo5

Greguzzi said:


> If you keep talking about this on an open forum that they demonstrably do watch, they will take this capability away from us all, as Uber has done. Did you notice that this feature does not work on Uber? And did you note how Uber corrected the glitch that allowed us to see a passenger's destination as soon as someone discussed it openly here? Quit being dumbasses. Sanitize your posts and stop discussing this except by PM.


This forum is to share ideas with each other, not to hide them. If Uber comes up with a way to prevent us from doing something because it was exposed here, someone else will come up with a way around it.


----------



## KekeLo

ATL2SD said:


> Uber & Lyft says I should transport people in my car for 90 pennies a mile. That doesn't sound very honest to me.


LOL


----------



## Greguzzi

galileo5 said:


> This forum is to share ideas with each other, not to hide them. If Uber comes up with a way to prevent us from doing something because it was exposed here, someone else will come up with a way around it.


B.S.

When you find the new workaround for finding out where an Uber passenger is going before we even pick them up, I'll believe you. We had one, but some dumbass had to publicize it, and they took it away. Then, magically, it appeared again, and another dumbass just had to crow about it, so they took it away again. Wash, rinse, repeat-on more than a few such issues, as the supply of dumbness who drive for Uber is infinite.

Don't be a dumbass. Stop shooting us all in the foot on this stuff. Share it if you want but do it only by PM, and only with people you vet first, else you ruin it for everyone else who has figured out the same thing but is too smart to brag about it in an open forum.


----------



## ATL2SD

Hot thread! Maybe it'll be featured for a few days. Then the whoooole forum can chime in on this topic!


----------



## galileo5

Greguzzi said:


> B.S.
> 
> When you find the new workaround for finding out where an Uber passenger is going before we even pick them up, I'll believe you. We had one, but some dumbass had to publicize it, and they took it away. Then, magically, it appeared again, and another dumbass just had to crow about it, so they took it away again. Wash, rinse, repeat-on more than a few such issues, as the supply of dumbness who drive for Uber is infinite.
> 
> Don't be a dumbass. Stop shooting us all in the foot on this stuff. Share it if you want but do it only by PM, and only with people you vet first, else you ruin it for everyone else who has figured out the same thing but is too smart to brag about it in an open forum.


What makes you so certain the destination in the waybill feature was turned off because of this forum?


----------



## BostonBarry

galileo5 said:


> Someone doesn't know what he's talking about.


I've used this first hand. I have first hand accounts from actual employee/drivers I trust who didn't even know I knew about this trick and were surprised Lyft knew about it and tracked it.



Greguzzi said:


> B.S.
> 
> When you find the new workaround for finding out where an Uber passenger is going before we even pick them up, I'll believe you. We had one, but some dumbass had to publicize it, and they took it away. Then, magically, it appeared again, and another dumbass just had to crow about it, so they took it away again. Wash, rinse, repeat-on more than a few such issues, as the supply of dumbness who drive for Uber is infinite.
> 
> Don't be a dumbass. Stop shooting us all in the foot on this stuff. Share it if you want but do it only by PM, and only with people you vet first, else you ruin it for everyone else who has figured out the same thing but is too smart to brag about it in an open forum.


Seeing as how I disagree with the practice on a moral level and believe it hurts my business and KNOW that Lyft already is aware of it, no I won't stop pointing out the flaws.


----------



## Greguzzi

Timing, my friend. But some would say it was by sheer coincidence, even though we all know that Lyft and Uber monitor this and other forums. It could also have been from Reddit, on which it was revealed almost at the same time and which has a similarly infinite number of dumbasses who just have to brag about how smart they are.

Look. Many other drivers are just as smart as you and have discovered everything you have discovered, and more. We just don't talk about such things on an open forum. Be smart and do the same. We're usually willing to share what we know, if we trust who's asking. I have shared plenty with a bunch of people here, the sensitive stuff always by PM. The right way to ask for such information is to post a request for the information, asking anyone who knows to PM it to you, with the promise that you do not work for the TNC companies and will only share it by PM and with people you have vetted. If everyone did this, we'd all make more money and wouldn't have to fight so hard for the scraps Travis offers us.


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> I've used this first hand. I have first hand accounts from actual employee/drivers I trust who didn't even know I knew about this trick and were surprised Lyft knew about it and tracked it.
> 
> Seeing as how I disagree with the practice on a moral level and believe it hurts my business and KNOW that Lyft already is aware of it, no I won't stop pointing out the flaws.


What we got right here is a comp'ny man. Yassuh! Don't be hoitin' his bidness no mo'!


----------



## KekeLo

Greguzzi said:


> What we got right here is a comp'ny man. Yassuh! Don't be hoitin' his bidness no mo'!


Yout have my undivided attention. I think, you're very smart

LOL


----------



## ATL2SD

Greguzzi said:


> What we got right here is a comp'ny man. Yassuh! Don't be hoitin' his bidness no mo'!


Lol!


----------



## BostonBarry

Greguzzi said:


> What we got right here is a comp'ny man. Yassuh! Don't be hoitin' his bidness no mo'!


It's called integrity, not loyalty.


----------



## Adieu

BostonBarry said:


> It's called integrity, not loyalty.


So integrity, that's driving 30 minutes - maybe more, iDrive's showing average speeds between 18-23mph working NIGHTS, with no traffic plenty of highway cruise control - to a pissed-off customer who's missed their whatever long ago cuz you didn't cancel, and they were afraid of being scammed for $5 and didn't press it either...and for what? They pay for unsatisfactory service, and you don't get paid, for unsatisfying work

Oh wait no,I know, INTEGRITY - that's when you text em to say you can't cuz you gotta go coach your nonexistent son's bogus little league team in an hour, beg em to cancel cuz the fictional little bugger never sees his ever-uberin daddy and ya can't let him down no more????


----------



## Greguzzi

BostonBarry said:


> It's called integrity, not loyalty.


lol.


----------



## KekeLo

BostonBarry said:


> It's called integrity, not loyalty.


LOL


----------



## BostonBarry

Adieu said:


> So integrity, that's driving 30 minutes - maybe more, iDrive's showing average speeds between 18-23mph working NIGHTS, with no traffic plenty of highway cruise control - to a pissed-off customer who's missed their whatever long ago cuz you didn't cancel, and they were afraid of being scammed for $5 and didn't press it either...and for what? They pay for unsatisfactory service, and you don't get paid, for unsatisfying work
> 
> Oh wait no,I know, INTEGRITY - that's when you text em to say you can't cuz you gotta go coach your nonexistent son's bogus little league team in an hour, beg em to cancel cuz the fictional little bugger never sees his ever-uberin daddy and ya can't let him down no more????


Hard to carry the same conversation in two threads.

Again, just because you haven't figured a legitimate way to keep your rate up and the riders happy doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It just means you're ill-equipped to figure it out.


----------



## wethepeople

Greguzzi said:


> Stop talking about us on the open forum. Do it by PM. This is how Uber found out about and then took away the destination information we all wish we had,


You got it bro'

Both "tech companies" are reading here as well and they are learning from their mistakes (and sometimes not..)

In regards to the way bill "as directed" I simply call them and ask "politely" where they are going too.
If I don't like it ($2.40 for a 20minutes drive to pin) I usually asked them to cancel, some act up and tell me I was "not supposed to ask them" then I usually would answer and " you dear sir or ma'am are supposed to know the difference between a taxi and ridesharing"

sorry your trip is not on my actual route, then "rider requested cancel"

However there are some really really good pax out there too:
yesterday I had a business guy and we talked about Uber's shady tactics and future plans.
On a $11 dollar trip he gave a $20 tip. 
People like him are the reason why I still drive Uber and Lyft.


----------



## DriverX

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."
> 
> Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn!
> 
> You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.
> 
> 1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
> 2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
> 3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
> 4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


I don't think you understand this very well. If this is similar to ghosting your phone on uber then here is the reason and method:

You can ghost a phone on uber when you want to accrue the time online to collect the guaranteed minimums but do not want to take more rides because you already met the requirements.

You can't do this after accepting a trip, it defeats the purpose. You go online with the app then go to the phones settings and turn off data. Now you won't receive requests. But with uber you need to go back online briefly every 5 minutes or the system will log you out. So you can accrue your hourly time online requirements in 5 minute blocks and get your hourly minimums without driving more than needed.

It's a pain in the a$$ though and those hourly mins were only worth it when they were weekdays and 1- 1.5 trips per hour.


----------



## DriverX

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Nominated for best comment of the month lol


except its false and the driver doesn't understand when how and why to ghost your phone, but thinks they do so they probably never really did it,


----------



## DriverX

Greguzzi said:


> B.S.
> 
> When you find the new workaround for finding out where an Uber passenger is going before we even pick them up, I'll believe you. We had one, but some dumbass had to publicize it, and they took it away. Then, magically, it appeared again, and another dumbass just had to crow about it, so they took it away again. Wash, rinse, repeat-on more than a few such issues, as the supply of dumbness who drive for Uber is infinite.
> 
> Don't be a dumbass. Stop shooting us all in the foot on this stuff. Share it if you want but do it only by PM, and only with people you vet first, else you ruin it for everyone else who has figured out the same thing but is too smart to brag about it in an open forum.


I doubt the waybill trick was something uber learned about on this forum. and when they mistakingly rolled it back out they didn't need us to point it out. It was fairly obvious to anyone that looked


----------



## DriverX

ATL2SD said:


> Guarantees are a damn joke. It's obvious all they do is average out what drivers make in a particular hour of driving anyway.


exactly, that's why we actually want the guarantee chasers doing this so that they aren't available cars and killing the surge. They can learn the hard way that the guarantees are BS especially when they get screwed out of them becasue of 89% acceptance......

LOL ghost your phone please! the more drivers doing it the better


----------



## DriverX

Adieu said:


> More curiously: it'd seem more "fraudy" to pull up acceptance by taking pings you never intend to drive, as instructed....I've posted screens on here of managing *15* pax-cancels...IN AN HOUR ($0 but +15 accepted ping +15 total pings...could get a $0 0% acct to 90-100% without ever entering car)


Right but I think this is how Lyft prefers us to operate. They are the ones sending us requests 30 minutes away, they dont have to do that. so they can't expect us to take them, but hey if your enough of a noob go right ahead and lose all your money. Capitalism


----------



## Greguzzi

DriverX said:


> I doubt the waybill trick was something uber learned about on this forum. and when they mistakingly rolled it back out they didn't need us to point it out. It was fairly obvious to anyone that looked


Doubt all you like. Just don't be stupid enough to post about such things in the open forum.


----------



## Greguzzi

DriverX said:


> I don't think you understand this very well. If this is similar to ghosting your phone on uber then here is the reason and method:
> 
> You can ghost a phone on uber when you want to accrue the time online to collect the guaranteed minimums but do not want to take more rides because you already met the requirements.
> 
> You can't do this after accepting a trip, it defeats the purpose. You go online with the app then go to the phones settings and turn off data. Now you won't receive requests. But with uber you need to go back online briefly every 5 minutes or the system will log you out. So you can accrue your hourly time online requirements in 5 minute blocks and get your hourly minimums without driving more than needed.
> 
> It's a pain in the a$$ though and those hourly mins were only worth it when they were weekdays and 1- 1.5 trips per hour.


This is exactly the type of thing morons share on open forums. Stop being a moron.


----------



## DriverX

Greguzzi said:


> This is exactly the type of thing morons share on open forums. Stop being a moron.


I'll post what I want. The more guarantee chasing noobs doing this the better because they will be off the map and not killing the surge. Your the moron who had to ask someone to PM him this trick. The drivers that are ahead of the curve figure it out on their own and then disseminate the info that will put them at an advantage. I wouldn't PM you any of the things I'm doing that I don't discuss here. now go chase your minimums and get busted ghosting your phone moron


----------



## Greguzzi

OK, tough guy. You are definitely the smartest person on the whole forum. Not one other person figured out what you figured out. Nope. You are brilliant. Not only that, but you are special, and people love you!


----------



## DriverX

Greguzzi said:


> OK, tough guy. You are definitely the smartest person on the whole forum. Not one other person figured out what you figured out. Nope. You are brilliant. Not only that, but you are special, and people love you!


Whatever loser, you're the big bad ass who started the name calling. Go beg for secrets from uberman on PM!


----------



## Greguzzi

You are a special kind of special.


----------



## DriverX

Dude, seriously. stop PM'ing me and asking for info. Ask your boy uberman


----------



## Greguzzi

DriverX said:


> Dude, seriously. stop PM'ing me and asking for info. Ask your boy uberman


I have never PMed you and want no info from you. LOL.


----------



## Adieu

Million-dollar question: what happened to the "you missed a ride" dialog box????

Haven't seen that one in a couple weeks now...instead, phone does this weird vibro-buzz thing.

should that be worrying me?


----------



## BostonBarry

I've seen the box this week...


----------



## Adieu

DriverX said:


> I'll post what I want. The more guarantee chasing noobs doing this the better because they will be off the map and not killing the surge. Your the moron who had to ask someone to PM him this trick. The drivers that are ahead of the curve figure it out on their own and then disseminate the info that will put them at an advantage. I wouldn't PM you any of the things I'm doing that I don't discuss here. now go chase your minimums and get busted ghosting your phone moron


Why you devious little... i see what you're scheming here.

Nice ulterior motive & what a genius angle  I ~~~LOVE~~~ it

(And nope, Barry it's not what you first thought... and nope, not the second one either... then, what, could it actually be that he's laying out all his cards? Hehe, not quite)


----------



## Adieu

Awww but he IS brilliant...

You'll crap bricks if you ever see thru it.

Now, to find us some malleable Lyft drivers and herd them right... and we might just witness exactly what shade of Black Cherry +1000% lights up as



Greguzzi said:


> OK, tough guy. You are definitely the smartest person on the whole forum. Not one other person figured out what you figured out. Nope. You are brilliant. Not only that, but you are special, and people love you!


----------



## Greguzzi

Adieu said:


> Awww but he IS brilliant...
> 
> You'll crap bricks if you ever see thru it.
> 
> Now, to find us some malleable Lyft drivers and herd them right... and we might just witness exactly what shade of Black Cherry +1000% lights up as


I tried to tell him. And now they took this away from us all. Good job, DriverX!


----------



## Adieu

Greguzzi said:


> I tried to tell him. And now they took this away from us all. Good job, DriverX!


This, what this? The this I'm on about is plenty legal and not violating anything, or doing much of anything

Just enjoying behavioural patterns

For which this week is better suited, btw


----------



## DriverX

Greguzzi said:


> I tried to tell him. And now they took this away from us all. Good job, DriverX!


took what away? the only thing Lyft took away was showing us the damn destination after accepting which has nothing to do with data connection.


----------



## Adieu

DriverX said:


> took what away? the only thing Lyft took away was showing us the damn destination after accepting which has nothing to do with data connection.


...and which never got shown to anyone allegedly using an alleged cheat to begin with

If anything, it was stated it was due to cancels - which is what Lyft unstructed us to do


----------



## Delic

this method just stopped working for me. I saw my 100% acceptance go to 66% this morning.


----------



## DidIDoThat

grayspinner said:


> Lyft has instructed is to accept those requests & then contact the pax and let them know how far away you are and ask them to cancel. That way it won't negatively impact your acceptance rate for the power driver bonus.
> 
> Apparently they are working on a fix to these long distance pings.


I wouldn't count on it. The passenger app has an option when they cancel to select "Driver asked me to cancel" at which point the system may issue a strike against you (if used to often) as it will think you are possibly cherry-picking rides. Now it's only an issue if the the rider selects that option to cancel, otherwise you will most likely be off the hook.


----------



## Trump Economics

NachonCheeze said:


> My primary purpose is to make money and for further clarification.... make a reasonable net profit.


If you're looking to make money, why are you driving for Lyft?

Ba-Zing!


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

macchiato said:


> The app company has been in business for 3 years and they are still "figuring out." Don't hold your breath. They're not fixing it for a reason. Either they want your acceptance rate to fall so you don't qualify the PDB, it's really, really complicated to rewrite their code, or they're incompetent.


..... or ALL three.


----------



## Ms.Doe

MrZimmer said:


> Here in Indianapolis it is not at all unusual for us to receive numerous pings from Lyft for pickups that are 20, 30 or even over 45 minutes away in freakin' Lafayette. At the current (or even past rates) why would anyone accept a ping request over 20 minutes? I usually won't even accept anything between 10-20. I do everything I can to make sure I serve the passengers to the best of my ability during the few hours that I do put in for ride-sharing, but I can't do that at the risk of my own bottom line. Should I be expected to? Your sarcasm was really misplaced in this instance.


Exactly!

I often allow 7+ mom pings time out. If I accidentally accept far away ping, more often than not, the pax will cancel or Lyft rematches with closer pax. If not, those stop lights are always 5-7 mind long!


----------



## JayAre

Transportador said:


> I think he is only making fun of airplane mode usage for the stated purpose...LOL


I think we should put him in airplane mode


----------



## luvgurl22

MrZimmer said:


> What is this trick I see people mentioning here and there throughout the forums that if your phone is on airplane mode that unaccepted ping requests from Lyft will not be counted against your acceptance rate? The few explanations I could find did not make much sense and seemed like it wasn't worth the effort. Can anyone shed any real light on this please?


I was going to respond but all I'm going to say is do what works for you...


----------



## Sherrigogo

Here's what does work. Accept the ride that you don't want, then uninstall the app. You'll get a message from Lyft saying that you have lost connection with the Lyft server please move to an area with better connection. In the meantime wait a couple minutes before reinstalling the app, and the rider will cancel. Then reinstall the app. And it doesn't affect your rating


----------



## Dropking

Why o why does anyone care about acceptance rate? Mine is often around 30%.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

PDB


----------



## Ubernomics

Lyft_94110 said:


> First, you have to get into the frame of mind that, contrary to your actual purpose as a driver, you somehow do not want to give rides. You want to find a way to reject rides, but at the same time, you don't want your acceptance rate to go down. This seems crazy, and it is. But there are always some people who think they can game the system and eat their cake and have it too. For example, some people look at a certain ride and go "ZOMG, that's too far to do a pickup! Who do they think I am, a driver for pay?! They have another thing coming! I will not do my job as contracted for, no way. I must reject this ride -- but do it in such a way that I am not penalized for doing so."
> 
> Second, you have to fantasize that going into airplane mode makes you invisible to Lyft. The people who think this are like little boys who think that if they close their eyes, Mommy cannot see them. But as soon as they open their eyes, Mommy sees them again! Darn!
> 
> You are right. Doing this does not make sense. Here's what really happens.
> 
> 1. You get a ping and see that the passenger is x miles away. You think "Oh hell no."
> 2. You quickly put your phone into airplane mode. Suddenly everything stops. You think you are off the hook.
> 3. Ten minutes (or one hour, or two hours) later you turn off airplane mode. You think you are off the hook.
> 4. Your Lyft app informs you that you missed a ride request. SORRY ABOUT IT.


Acceptance does not matter. Your cancellation rate does.


----------



## beezlewaxin

Airplane mode during ping. Uninstall driver app.

Your missed ping wont be counted against you. You will have to reinstall the driver app, of course.

Clearing data is why you uninstall. Alternatively you can just clear data. Either way your driver app should go to the intro landing screen and you login from there.

Yes it's a pain. I only do it when in a high PT area but receive a much-lower PT ping.



Spoiler: Rant



It must be nice to have enough Lyft pings to have the luxury of ignoring them. I would prefer a 20min eta ping versus no ping at all. But in my market nearly all pings at all times in every part of the city are always <5mins eta. It's an ant farm, sand included.


----------



## Trump Economics

MrZimmer said:


> What is this trick I see people mentioning here and there throughout the forums that if your phone is on airplane mode that unaccepted ping requests from Lyft will not be counted against your acceptance rate? The few explanations I could find did not make much sense and seemed like it wasn't worth the effort. Can anyone shed any real light on this please?


I've written about this a few times...

*Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of myuberpeople.net page.*


----------

